# Yarn box



## Catknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Saw this on Pinterest and thought I would share it Not sure if I am in the correct section. Thought it was simply creative


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

What a clever idea. If the box were deep enough more than one skein could be put in it.


----------



## Shayes1234 (Nov 6, 2012)

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

I like it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Another way I remember from YEARS ago was setting the skein upright in an oatmeal box with strand coming out from the inside of the skein through a hole punched into the lid.


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

very clever,cost effective as well. :thumbup:


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Giving myself a mental head slap - why didn't that occur to me? Thanks for sharing. It's brilliant!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I will be looking through the boxes to find one that will work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Really good idea, thank you!


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> Giving myself a mental head slap - why didn't that occur to me? Thanks for sharing. It's brilliant!


LMAO!! (Literally!)


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

The simplest ideas are usually the best ones. :thumbup:


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Clever idea! I have not seen one of these before you shared the picture. Thank you


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

great idea


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Great idea :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AnnMarieK (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for the great idea!


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Such a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Too cute. Thank you.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

That is a GENIUS IDEA!!!! YESSS I will do the same. Thanks for sharing. I often use the yarn from outside. Wooohooo, you should see me I am dancing. Can't believe I did not think of this. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great idea! I would put a needle tip on the point of the needle though.


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome idea!


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Think. You sometimes get a present or purchase something that comes in a very decorative box and you just hate to discard. Just punch holes and use as directed in this post and you have an alternative of a yarn bowl.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh, I like that!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Brilliant idea!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the idea! Thank you ... now I have to search for unused box haha


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! Great idea.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very clever, indeed!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

How creative!!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Very clever. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Great idea! I think I might place a covered brick (or something else kind of heavy)in the bottom (to keep it from being top-heavy and tipping over).

Pleasant knitting!
Jan


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very good idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

That is just brilliant and resourceful!!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

pavasa said:


> Another way I remember from YEARS ago was setting the skein upright in an oatmeal box with strand coming out from the inside of the skein through a hole punched into the lid.


Oh I remember that one!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Pepper's Mom said:


> Think. You sometimes get a present or purchase something that comes in a very decorative box and you just hate to discard. Just punch holes and use as directed in this post and you have an alternative of a yarn bowl.


I agree with you there. I've even thrown beautiful boxes out because I've seen no need for them. On another note... I'm going to decoupage a delivery box from Amazon which came when I purchased items. They are always solid cardboard boxes and with a little thought and parcel tape a lid can be formed quite easily. Paint the box in a colourful gloss paint before decorating. As long as you don't soak the cardboard it works well.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Ingenious!!!!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sometimes the simplest is the best!!


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

wow what a brilliant idea any old box or lots of different things could be used for this .


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

this yarn box is a great way to knit right away instead of wasting time trying the find that hidden end in the middle which causes all kind of the yarn to get tangled soon while working it.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Very clever idea, now to find the perfect box. Thanks for sharing.
DotS


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

I love these ideas ladies!!!!!!!! We have the smartest and most thrifty ladies on here. I have seen the pretty yarn bowls for a lot of money, I'd rather spend my money on very nice yarn.
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL YOU KPERS!!!!!

sandyj1942


----------



## darlhedrick (Jun 7, 2015)

I can't believe I didn't think of this first lol. Great idea


----------



## SGreenWinnipeg (Jul 12, 2014)

Very clever idea I always have wool in bag and this way you do not have to fix for the middle end which can be very annoying at times 
Happy knitting


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

That's brilliant! Keeps the yarn corralled, clean and easy to access. What a terrific idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Denim (May 5, 2011)

Great idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maryellend (Dec 11, 2014)

I just spotted this and think it is such a simple, ingenious solution to an aggravating situation. I will be making one of these for myself and thank you for bring it to our attention. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------

